

Ask HN: Whats the best way to find a technical cofounder - OnyeaboAduba

I am a business founder with a dynamite idea/plan and looking for a technical cofounder I have been actively learning how to code but would love to have a technical counterpart . Where would you guys/girls recommend I start looking for one?. My email is in my profile if your interested
======
michaelpinto
1\. Honestly embrace the idea that you're a business person and don't have
what it takes for an idea. A technical co-founder isn't a pair of hands to
build your dreams, it's the other way around. If you don't like this approach
then don't do tech, instead focus a business you know.

2\. Winners love winners: Focus on execution for an existing startup. You
don't need to be the CEO of that startup, but you need to build a track record
of execution. You can be the sales guy who brought in the top clients or be
the gumshoe who knocked on every door and raised a round.

~~~
OnyeaboAduba
I believe it was Confucius who said "the man who says they can and the man who
says they cant are both generally right" which means conversely the man who
tells others they can and they cant is generally right on both
assumptions...... I couldn't disagree more with your opinion. Im going get
this thing done one way or the other but i guess we will see who was right.

~~~
michaelpinto
Well then what you don't need is a co-founder, what you really need is a pair
of hands: That's not hard to find.

